# Scent Works??



## pgnlady (Dec 30, 2013)

Has anyone ordered from The Scent Works lately?  I've noticed they haven't updated their web page since last summer.  It makes me leery to make an order from them, but am running low on a couple FO's from there.  Are they still in business?


----------



## cerelife (Dec 30, 2013)

I've noticed that they rarely update! But I still order from them since they have some of the best FO's out there IMHO.
I ordered from them today...if you want, I can post back when I get my shipment.


----------



## cerelife (Jan 9, 2014)

I got my shipment from ScentWorks on Monday...no issues! Go ahead and order


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 9, 2014)

I order from Scentworks and never had a problem


----------



## pgnlady (Jan 11, 2014)

They stopped updating their web page last summer.  That's a bummer because I always checked the monthly sales to see what's on sale that month, and often made orders because of that.  Now I just check everyone else's monthly sales.  I'll still buy my "must haves" from them, but it's unlikely I'll try anything new now.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow, I just checked out their website and their fo's sound terrific. Do y'all have any "don't bother with" in their fo's? This is my wish list.

Litsea Cubeba (U.S.A.) Essential Oil               
Sacred Datura               
Alo' Ani               
Botanical Hemp              
Pomona's Garden[/URL][/B]


----------



## DottieF. (Jan 19, 2014)

I hate the Botanical Hemp. It smells slightly hempish but once soaped it just smells gross and not at all hemp-like. I'd hesitate ordering anything from TSW right now. They've been out of stock for a long time on some of their most popular scents, haven't updated their website since last summer and according to a lot of soapers, are not responding to emails.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 19, 2014)

DottieF. said:


> I hate the Botanical Hemp. It smells slightly hempish but once soaped it just smells gross and not at all hemp-like. I'd hesitate ordering anything from TSW right now. They've been out of stock for a long time on some of their most popular scents, haven't updated their website since last summer and according to a lot of soapers, are not responding to emails.



Thanks, Dottie. I'm not going to order anything from U.S. suppliers until we head there in June, to save big bucks on shipping. Right now I'm checking out websites and making wish lists. Thanks for the heads-up on the hemp. :-D


----------



## SoapyPotter (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm having problems with The Scent Works, too! Dreadful customer service, very delayed orders, and lots of very long standing out-of-stocks.  

Does anyone know of a good substitute for their "true lilac, revised" FO?  It's a top seller for me, and I'm almost out.  It's been out of stock since before Thanksgiving.  I don't care for WSP's versions.

Thanks!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 2, 2014)

SoapyPotter: I'm kind of fussy and won't use a vendor with bad reviews. That's one of the advantages of the SMF. Are you a potter, as well? Do you sell your pottery?


----------



## tkine (Feb 2, 2014)

SoapyPotter said:


> I'm having problems with The Scent Works, too! Dreadful customer service, very delayed orders, and lots of very long standing out-of-stocks.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good substitute for their "true lilac, revised" FO?  It's a top seller for me, and I'm almost out.  It's been out of stock since before Thanksgiving.  I don't care for WSP's versions.
> 
> Thanks!



I've never tried any of their FOs, but I absolutely LOVE Peak Candle "Lilac"!  It smells just like the flowers in the spring!  No A or D either.  I keep it year round...hands down my favorite scent!  

HTH


----------



## SoapyPotter (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks, tkine, for the recommendation.  I'll check them out!

Mizjenny, yes, I am a potter, too.  These days soap is front and center, but I do still make pots and sell them at art shows and on my web site.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 4, 2014)

And what is your website. I admit to being a bit of a pottery slut. :-D


----------



## cerelife (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been ordering from Scent Works for a few years now and I've never had any issues. I get an order confirmation email within minutes and they provide the courtesy of a Quantum UPS notification email with the delivery date of my order which has always arrived within just a couple of days. The FO's are truly divine!
BUT, I'm currently trying to help someone who found me on this forum via a web-search on Scent Works and lives outside of the US, but who has a US shipping address. She has experienced horrible customer service per SW and is STILL trying to find out why her current order has been on 'hold' for WEEKS although she's had no issues with them prior to this!


----------



## velocity99 (Feb 23, 2014)

I've used the Botanical Hemp in body butter and it's been rather popular - has a very clean, herbal scent. Never tried it in soap. The fo I really loved was their Vanilla Sandalwood ... does anyone know of another one that's just as good. I ordered a sample from one supplier and it didn't even come close.


----------



## Aline (Feb 23, 2014)

Bramble Berry's lilac is very true to the flower.


----------



## craftymom0263 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes I agree about the Lilac scent from BB. I made soap a month ago and I can really smell it when I walk past the soap as it is currying.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 24, 2014)

tkine said:


> I've never tried any of their FOs, but I absolutely LOVE Peak Candle "Lilac"!  It smells just like the flowers in the spring!  No A or D either.  I keep it year round...hands down my favorite scent!
> 
> HTH



I love Peak's lilac too!


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 24, 2014)

Another Peak's lilac fan here.  One of my best sellers.


----------



## tkine (Feb 24, 2014)

judymoody said:


> I love Peak's lilac too!



I've gotten quite protective of my Peak Lilac soaps!  I actually want to horde them, instead of selling one.  When someone wants to buy one, I get all "Are they Lilac-worthy?"


----------



## pgnlady (Mar 5, 2014)

velocity99 said:


> I've used the Botanical Hemp in body butter and it's been rather popular - has a very clean, herbal scent. Never tried it in soap. The fo I really loved was their Vanilla Sandalwood ... does anyone know of another one that's just as good. I ordered a sample from one supplier and it didn't even come close.



IMO Peak's French Vanilla Amber smells very close (and I think better than) SW's Vanilla Sandalwood.  It turns dark brown, and is a real accelerator in soap though so be ready.  No fancy stuff, just mix and pour.  It's a divine scent and sticks forever and a day, so it's worth the hassle.  It is also one of the "brown" soaps that lathers white, so I like that too.


----------



## velocity99 (Mar 10, 2014)

thank you! Perhaps i will see about ordering a sample of that one.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Mar 12, 2014)

Peak in Colorado has an awesome Lilac FO, I just made a big batch of cold process for spring.  Thier scents are very true to life, Lavender is another best seller.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 14, 2014)

Sounds like I need to try Peaks.


----------



## lhaase0217 (May 16, 2014)

I ordered from SW last summer and everything went perfectly. Yes, they do NOT seem to update their site however that is fine with me, the sample set of the summer scents remain on sale!


----------



## navigator9 (May 17, 2014)

SW vanilla sandalwood is amazing!!! I had bought a shampoo bar at a craft fair, and fallen in love with it's fragrance. I can't tell you how many vanilla sandalwood FOs I bought before I found the right one....it was from SW. I find it heavenly. I haven't placed an order from them recently, but I've never had a problem.


----------

